# Neat Pike Tip (Can't wait to try)



## DMinn Angler (Feb 13, 2012)

I read a cool tip online.
This may be an oldie, but first I heard of it.
Take an old beat up rapala and remove the hooks, then connect a short steel leader to where the back hook was. At the other end of the steel leader connect your favorite spoon.
Apparently (& It makes sence) it looks like somthing chasing a bait fish. Supposedly this triggers instictual attack for Pike and Muskie.
If it is warm enough, I will give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

This is actually a pretty cool idea. Just found an old beat up rapala while fishing the other day, lol. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Just out of curiosity anyone try this yet? Success? Found quite a few old jerk and crankbaits with the fast flows lately.


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

I rigged one up but haven't had a chance to try it out yet, I have high hopes for it though

FisherPro


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

just one thing ya might add.....a swivel to prevent twist.never tried this rig before,but sounds like it just might work. after all,thats what a spinnerbait reps. somthing chasing baitfish.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

This is a very popular fishing technique among muskie fisherman on the St. Lawrence river. Check out this post for the "Berger" king rig, which boated the latest 59" on the St. Lawrence River:

http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/board/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=62258

You basically are using a Believer (Keep the hooks on!! Many times they hit the believer and not the spoon) with a leader and spoon on the back. I find with the jointed model, the back hook is best. For the straight model, I use the middle, as the bait rides at 45 degree angle when in action. 

Here are some in action:


----------



## tat2artist (Mar 23, 2012)

that is awesome I will give it a try!


----------

